
Tesla driver in fatal crash had reported problems before with Autopilot feature - jpm_sd
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-crash/tesla-driver-in-fatal-crash-had-reported-problems-before-with-autopilot-feature-idUSKBN20522C
======
mdorazio
I'm waiting for the Tesla apologists to say something about how drivers are
supposed to stay alert or autopilot is in beta. I've said it before and I'll
say it again: Autopilot is dangerous. It actively encourages drivers to
completely ignore the road and _not_ be in a position to correct the vehicle
while at the same time it has been shown on multiple occasions to happily
drive into stationary objects at 60mph+.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Tesla is not a car company. They are a data company. They are far ahead than
any other autonomous car company because every driver is contributing data.

Hence they will likely be the first to come out with a fully autonomous car.
That’s all. I want to leave it at that.

Not disagreeing with you. My 2c after reading your comment.

